# Greek proverbs



## betif

With Valentines Day approaching, do you all know of any Greek proverbs or sayings about love, friendship, etc. that I can share in a mailed card to a Cypriot guy I have grown very fond of?  He lives thousands of miles away, we talk almost daily, but rarely get to see each other...if that helps with context 

Thanks so much.

Beti


----------



## Il_Trovatore

I don't think we have any special Valentine's 'proverbs' or something. You could post some things you'd like to say in English and we can translate them for you.


----------



## betif

How about:

Although we are separated by miles, you are always close in my heart.


----------



## Vagabond

How about "Η απουσία τονώνει τον έρωτα" = "Absence fortifies love"?


----------



## Vagabond

betif said:


> How about:
> 
> Although we are separated by miles, you are always close in my heart.


Αν και μας χωρίζουν μίλια, είσαι πάντα στην καρδιά μου = Although we are separated by miles, you are always in my heart
Αν και μας χωρίζουν μίλια, στην καρδιά μου είσαι πάντα κοντά = Although we are separated by miles, you are always close in my heart


----------



## betif

Thanks for the translation!!

Just out of curiousity, how do Greek people typically sign off on a letter to a loved one?

We say, "Much love" or just "Love,..."

Beti


----------



## Il_Trovatore

We usually say,

"Με πολλή αγάπη" = "With much love"


----------



## glamal

Hello Betif,
I suppose, you could send to your lovable friend a fragment from Monogramma of Elytis. Elytis is a modern Greek poet. His verses have an extreme emotional touch.
*Ακουστά σ’έχουν τά κύματα
Πώς χαιδεύεις,πώς φιλάς
Πώς λές ψιθυριστά τό "τί" καί τό "έ"
Τριγύρω στό λαιμό στόν όρμο
Πάντα εμείς τό φώς κι η σκιά*

or 
*VII.

Στόν Παράδεισο έχω σημαδέψει ένα νησί
Απαράλλαχτο εσύ κι ένα σπίτι στή θάλασσα

Μέ κρεβάτι μεγάλο καί πόρτα μικρή
Έχω ρίξει μές στ’άπατα μιάν ηχώ
Νά κοιτάζομαι κάθε πρωί που ξυπνώ

Νά σέ βλέπω μισή να περνάς στό νερό
και μισή να σε κλαίω μές στόν Παράδειο.*


*Οδυσσέας Ελύτης <<ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ>>*


----------



## glamal

Betif,
here is a rough translation for the verses I have send you.
I hope you like it...  
Waves have heard of you
The way you caress, the way you kiss 
The way you whisper the “what” and the “e”
Around the neck, in the bight 
Always we, the light and the shade

VII.

  In the Paradise I have marked an island 
  Identical with you and a house in the sea

  With bed big and door small 
  I have thrown in the bottom an echo
  Be looked at each morning where I wake up

  To see you, half passing in water 
  and half crying in the Paradise.


----------



## betif

Those are both beautiful...hard choice.  I think the first one is more fitting.  Now it will only take me half an hour to rewrite it by hand in Greek! 

Beti


----------



## ireney

Thread closed: please ask about one specific proverb so that we can help you come with an equivalent.


----------

